# Other Pets > Birds >  PLEASE help my bird!!!!!

## SHROP

Today i took my 8mo old sun conure to a trusted friend (bird breeder) to have her nails trimmed as they were getting pretty long. She didnt seem to enjoy getting them cut which didnt surprise me. a couple of the nails were cut a tad too short and bled a little. some quik stop right away and there was no more bleeding. About 2min after the trimming episode she seemed to be a little disoriented. She was breathing very hard and was very warm. after about an additional 2-5min she was completely lifeless and was limp. she was still breathing very hard and very warm but wouldn't move at all. I held her in my hands and lightly blew on her to help to cool her down. her eyes closed and she was totally limp. after two hours almost she has slowed her breathing to near normal, and her temps have balanced out. her eyes are still closed and she is standing (barely) on her own. she is making no noises and looks asleep. she can stand on her own and seems to have some form of balance. but is not moving. she looks like she is totally asleep but is standing. occasionally she will shudder or have a light shake in her tail feathers or a wing. i have no idea what happened or what to do. all the vets are closed and both my girlfriend and I HAVE to go to work in the morning. I desperately do not want her to die. I am really worried and have no clue what to do. ive tried searching online and cant find anything about this. If anyone has any advice i would surely appreciate it. Im sure ive missed some details but it has been a stressful night and im a little overwhelmed. 

thanks.

----------


## SHROP

she opened her eyes for about two seconds then they closed slightly, she is moving but not very much, she lifted her head a couple times. this is her right now

----------


## Orijin0XazN

take a deep breathe......lol  The bleeding stopped correct?  Your Sun Conure will be fine. From the looks of his feathers, he's still a young baby.  The nail was cut too short, which caused the bleeding so it will be irritating for him for the next couple days. I used to clip my conures nails and feathers all the time.  Make sure to give him some treats to make the boo boo all better.  :Smile:

----------


## Mft62485

I can't be of much help but I do like your bird.  My girlfriend has a blue quaker.

----------


## SHROP

ya she is a baby. born in May.  (we say she but dont really know yet lol) doing a little better. she is coherent. her eyes opened but she still looks reallllly out of it. she was able to take a few drinks on her own and took a little piece of seed. it wasnt the nail that scared me it was the limp lifeless bird afterwards. im not sure if it was stress or an allergic reaction to something at my friends house or what but whatever it was scared the daylights out of me. im still worried about her but im thinking if she continues to progress at this rate she will be her normal self in a day or two.

----------


## Orijin0XazN

Hey, how is your Sun Conure doing?

----------


## mr.spooky

seems like she got stressed out way to much, maby even got held too tightly,, i dont know. BUT, aftr going through all that stress and a near death experience,, i dont think id have it out on my sholder. 
 spooky

----------

